# Sea Of Green, Plants Per Square Meter



## Niko Bellick (Jul 10, 2011)

Okay, I want to double check my math and get feed back from actual sea of green growers. So anyways when you order seeds and it gives that break down of the plant such as average height weeks of flower and then usually they give you a number like 350 grams per meter square sea of green etc. 

What I am trying to figure out is how many plants are in a meter/ what size tray would be closest to what i need to hold that many plants and an idea of what wattage lamp would be best. 
Very grateful to any mathematicians who stop by.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 10, 2011)

by double check my math im hearing 25 plants is how many you should fit in one square meter.


----------



## Rizzla King (Jul 10, 2011)

Well as the characteristics are different for most plants, what are you growing? I have done that method with white rhino before and about 4 per sq foot for seedlings, but 1 per sq foot is good for the adults. I grew indoors, and assume your doing the same. Light is a real issue with SOG too.


----------



## British Columbia's Finest (Jul 10, 2011)

16 plants would be one plant per square foot in a square meter and I would assume that's as much as one would want in that amount of space. 





*BC's Finest*


----------



## TichySmokeSmoke (Jul 10, 2011)

Depends on strain, My Romulan I can prob get 20-25 on my 6' x 4' table


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 10, 2011)

Okay. I found that one square meter is 3x3 so I now know that I'll have an are 3 feet wide and six feet long to put plants in. I was going to go with 6x6 pots. 

Wow thanks for all the quick responses. There will be no set strain as my plan was to have four mothers and to try and cut an even number of clones to put into flower from each plant in a given time frame (which i need to figure out as well) but they will be indica or at least indica dominant hybrids.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 10, 2011)

Rizzla King said:


> Well as the characteristics are different for most plants, what are you growing? I have done that method with white rhino before and about 4 per sq foot for seedlings, but 1 per sq foot is good for the adults. I grew indoors, and assume your doing the same. Light is a real issue with SOG too.


yes growing indoors, yes my new area is something like six feet wide by eight to ten feet long and seven to eight feet tall. Yes once i figure out how many plants would be optimal for a two week rotation I can figure out what wattage light i need.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome to the garden *TheTwighlight*.

What those sites are talking is indoor growing, sog preferably to get that amount of yield.

A sq. meter is 3.5'x3.5' approx 12.1/4 sq.feet.
If your plants were in sq 6" pots you'll be able to fit 4 per f2 which will give you about 48 plant sog.

If your pot was taking 1 sq foot, then you would fit 12.

With the right amount of light among other things, you too can reach what those sites advertise.




__________________

this was copied from another site. does anyone agree??


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 12, 2011)

36 is the number of plants that I found that will fit in the tray. But is this optimal for a 400 watt hps in a sea of green style set up? any input is always great.


----------



## eoddom (Jul 12, 2011)

Well considering the magical number is usually around 1 gram per watt....you might get 400 grams. That would be like getting a little less then half an ounce per plant at 36 plants.


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Jul 13, 2011)

I was thinking of an 8x8 SOG room... how many plants under 4 600W HSP?


----------



## British Columbia's Finest (Jul 13, 2011)

For a SOG it could be anywhere from 16 to 72. It all depends on the strain, if your growing in pots or hydro, how long you veg them for ect...


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 13, 2011)

British Columbia's Finest said:


> For a SOG it could be anywhere from 16 to 72. It all depends on the strain, if your growing in pots or hydro, how long you veg them for ect...


 I plan to keep four different mother plants of different strains but they will be strains suitable for sea of green. Hydro always. Zero veg clones. once they take root straight to the flower room which is basically going to be a 3x3 grow tent with a flood tray and 400 watt HPS. But I'm thinking 32 too a tray harvesting 8 every two weeks. I'll be happy with a 1/4 oz from each plant.


----------



## British Columbia's Finest (Jul 13, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> I plan to keep four different mother plants of different strains but they will be strains suitable for sea of green. Hydro always. Zero veg clones. once they take root straight to the flower room which is basically going to be a 3x3 grow tent with a flood tray and 400 watt HPS. But I'm thinking 32 too a tray harvesting 8 every two weeks. I'll be happy with a 1/4 oz from each plant.


Seems like the way to go, you'll get the most out of it that way.


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Jul 13, 2011)

British Columbia's Finest said:


> For a SOG it could be anywhere from 16 to 72. It all depends on the strain, if your growing in pots or hydro, how long you veg them for ect...


Would it be recommended to start with just one solid strain, rather than trying to use different kinds in the same room?


----------



## British Columbia's Finest (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah of course, if its your first time I wouldn't recommend having more than one strain. Once you have a few strains under your belt and you understand how each individual strain grows it will be easier for you to grow a couple of different strains at the same time.


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Jul 13, 2011)

Its not my first grow, but it'll be my first "bigger" grow. Do you have a strain you recommend for like 64 SOG plants?


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Jul 13, 2011)

And would you think 4 600w HPS or 2 1000w's would work better?


----------



## British Columbia's Finest (Jul 13, 2011)

I prefer 600w over the 1000w, but that's because I don't have 12 foot ceilings. From my personal experience, the fastest and biggest strain that I have ever grown is Jordan of the Islands Afghani. Pretty much harvest after 6 weeks if you wanted to. Fat ass nugs, short and very bushy. The stone is very intense as well, heavy hitter.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 13, 2011)

British Columbia's Finest said:


> Seems like the way to go, you'll get the most out of it that way.


Glad it sounds viable.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 13, 2011)

mixmaster1314 said:


> Would it be recommended to start with just one solid strain, rather than trying to use different kinds in the same room?


well your gonna want to select strains that will finish at the same time. Also if your gonna run say three to four diff strains make sure youve grown them before and know how they will take diff nute levels as you can't tailor nutes to each strain in flood and drain set up.


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Jul 16, 2011)

I wasnt gunna flood and drain anyways, but thanks man!


----------

